
Show HN: Ryeboard – Part virtual board, part cloud-storage - tyherox
https://www.ryeboard.com/
======
clort
Is there something like this (or trello), that you can self-host on a site? I
appreciate that these sites provide free accounts etc, but I am in an
association and we have our own simple site already with no advertising or
tracking. It would be nice to be able to collaborate internally. I did set up
a wiki on another site a few years ago, but I recall it being a bit of faff to
set up (wikis being generally aimed at being open, not private)

~~~
inyorgroove
As far as trello clones there is wekan[1]. There are many similar projects
[2].

[1]: [https://wekan.github.io/](https://wekan.github.io/)

[2]:
[https://alternativeto.net/software/wekan/?license=opensource...](https://alternativeto.net/software/wekan/?license=opensource&platform=self-
hosted)

------
bdcravens
#1 on Product Hunt in July 2018, but still in beta?

Also, I’d rather know up front if a project is unsupported on mobile, not
after trying to login

~~~
tyherox
It was a side project of mine along with working two jobs and studying at
university - progress was definitely very slow. But since January, I have
created a team of three and focused on this project to flesh it out into a
startup!

I will also make it more clear that we don't support mobile yet. However, I
hope you enjoyed what we're offering right now!

------
typenil
It needs to be a lot more intuitive how to resize elements - especially since
the tutorial isn't implemented yet. I've no clue how to do it.

I like the Ryeboard aesthetic, but the usability should take a few cues from
Milanote.

~~~
tyherox
Indeed! UX improvements and a tutorial system + guidebook is one of our top
priorities.

------
brian_herman__
Could you use rye board to replace your trello?

~~~
tyherox
Yup!

We have swapped out trello with Ryeboard for our team's internal use. We will
probably swap out our current road-map trello board for a Ryeboard one later
this month!

